# ipad2 planté



## taxisun (13 Juin 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde, voila mon problème j'ai lancer l'appli Shazam et depuis mon ipad es planté, plus moyen de revenir en arrière avec le bouton home et pas moyen de l'éteindre. Existe t il un moyen de reboot l'ipad?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h37 ----------

re tout le monde , apres 10 minutes de connexion sur itune mon ipad a enfin redemaré désole du dérangement


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Juin 2011)

Pages 214 et 215 du "guide de l'utilisateur"


----------

